# Swollen lymph nodes - need advice please !



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi, I've never had this problem in any of my dogs either. If it were me, I'd be right in to the vet to get it checked out before the holidays. I would definitely not self-diagnose and medicate. Hope Beckie is fine!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Dechi, I've never had this problem in any of my dogs either. If it were me, I'd be right in to the vet to get it checked out before the holidays. I would definitely not self-diagnose and medicate. Hope Beckie is fine!


I’ve put a reminder in my calendar already, I am calling them tomorrow morning and see what they say. We’ll be going in if necessary.

It’s always nice to have people’s experience before hand though. My vet is good but they have a tendancy to want to do any test available, which of course would cost a fortune. It’s good to be able to discernate between what’s a must and what’s a maybe.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I’ve put a reminder in my calendar already, I am calling them tomorrow morning and see what they say. We’ll be going in if necessary.
> 
> It’s always nice to have people’s experience before hand though. My vet is good but they have a tendancy to want to do any test available, which of course would cost a fortune. It’s good to be able to discernate between what’s a must and what’s a maybe.


Oh, I understand. My current vets always give me options and I always ask, "What would you do if it were your dog?" if I'm on the fence about a decision. I trust them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would check with the vet - far better safe than sorry, especially as you will soon be going away.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think I would get a vet to take a look see and determine if bloodwork should be done. I've clipped my dogs nails, even hit the quick in the past and they never developed a infection from it. May have been slightly sore for a day or two but nothing dramatic . I hate doing nails one move and ouch. I'm not sure its related thats why I'd check.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would vet check this since you won't have access to your regular vet during you Christmas visit to your mom's. Also are you sure it is swollen lymph nodes and not salivary glands? I hope it is easy to get fixed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for your replies !

This morning her lymph nodes are back to normal (Catherine, I’m pretty sure they are lymph nodes, from the descriptions I’ve read).

I called the vet just in case and they don’t think it has anything to so with the nail trimming. They said her body was fighting an infection and it has now cleared. They said it might be from the stress of the nail trimming although they have never seen it causing such an extreme reaxtion.

If there is swelling again, I need to get her to the vet, but otherwise, everything being back to normal, I don’t. It wouldn’t be an emergency, a 24 hour delay would be fine.

I’m relieved for now and I hope it stays that way. In any case, if it happens at my mom’s again, there are vets close by.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great! Our immune systems are very good at doing their jobs, but that doesn't keep us from worrying, does it? Your taking notice will always be in your dogs' interests of good health. My friends who are vets are always complaining about clients who bring their animals in way too late to have an easy treatment for a good outcome when early treatment would have either been less expensive and/or a better outcome.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> That is great! Our immune systems are very good at doing their jobs, but that doesn't keep us from worrying, does it? Your taking notice will always be in your dogs' interests of good health. My friends who are vets are always complaining about clients who bring their animals in way too late to have an easy treatment for a good outcome when early treatment would have either been less expensive and/or a better outcome.


I probably err on the side of caution too much. But I love my dogs and can’t stand the thought of them hurting just a little. Just like most people on PF.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Change of plans. The nodes are back. Maybe they shrink during the night ? I made an appointment for her tomorrow morning at 1100. 

It will give me 24 hours more to monitor her and I can always cancel if need be. She has the same (big) appetite as usual but like yesterday is a little less active. Stools and urines are normal in frequency.

I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Never having any kids, if one of my girls throw up more than 2 times, I am off to the vets, usually it is close 300.00. them baby food to get them to eat, usually feed with a spoon for a day or so. I think I take them to much, but never experience any illness other than myself (which I always wait to long to go) I worry until I know they will be ok


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thinking of you and Beckie. Will be looking forward to your update and hoping it's good news :love2:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh I was just about to say I was glad for the good news. Hopefully it isn't anything to be alarmed with but good the vet is checking. Hoping it all goes well.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Never having any kids, if one of my girls throw up more than 2 times, I am off to the vets, usually it is close 300.00. them baby food to get them to eat, usually feed with a spoon for a day or so. I think I take them to much, but never experience any illness other than myself (which I always wait to long to go) I worry until I know they will be ok


The thing is she isn’t throwing up, her stools are firm and she is in good spirits. She’s eating like a little piglet as usual. Her glands are swollen again this morning. I’m beginning to think maybe it’s normal.

I’m going anyways, just to be on the safe side and stop worrying.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update :

We went to the vet at 11 this morning. Her lymph nodes are swollen as I thought. Other nodes on the body (near shoulder blades and on thighs) were not. Her temperature is also slightly elevated at 39.6 C. 

Besides that her weigth is perfect (7,8 lbs), her ears are really clean, she sees all the way down to the eardrum. I’m doing a good job, yeahhh !

Her patellas are good too. They were subluxating when I got her at 4 1/2 months old so I always have them checked. They are still the same, well attached, no luxation and she has very good thigh muscles. (I am writing all this so I remember).

Anyways, back to the infection. Usually the vet would want to wait to see if it’s a bacteria or virus, and only give antibiotics if it’s a virus (so we would wait a few days to see if it clears on it’s own). But since it’s Christmas time and vet offices will be closed a few days, she didn’t want to take the risk, and neither did I.

The vet suggested an injection instead of liquid, because Beckie has a sensitive stomach and it’s easier on the stomach. It works for a full 2 weeks. Beckie was licking the tech while she was giving her the injection. They can’t believe how calm and sweet she is every time we go. 

I’m happy we went, now I have peace of mind.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi said:


> Update :
> 
> We went to the vet at 11 this morning. Her lymph nodes are swollen as I thought. Other nodes on the body (near shoulder blades and on thighs) were not. Her temperature is also slightly elevated at 39.6 C.
> 
> ...



That is a generally very nice update. However antibiotics are only given for bacterial not viral infections as a clarification.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope Becky is feeling healthy during the holiday and the lymph glands shrink to normal.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> That is a generally very nice update. However antibiotics are only given for bacterial not viral infections as a clarification.


Yes, I wrote the opposite of what I meant, thanks for catching it !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely worth the visit for the peace of mind - I hope she continues to be well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad you have some peace of mind now, and hope it turns out to be nothing in the future!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy to see the update. Yes this will now give you peace of mind over the holidays. Hopefully by New Year, or sooner it all clears up. Good thoughts are sent to you.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully Beckie will be back to normal in no time! Nothing worse than worrying about them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : the vet called to know how Beckie was. Unfortunately the nodes are still very much palpable. She has good appetite, stools are fine and she has lots of energy. The only different behavior the last 3 days was licking at the right front paw. Which might just be a tiny minor cut from going outside after we had icy rain. I don’t see anything but this is my guess.

This means it’s not a bacteria (I wrote virus, but corrected myself, again...) so we go to plan B. The technician spoke briefly to the vet who saw her last time. She didn’t have time to read the whole file but figured the next step would be to aspirate liquid from the nodes and send it to the lab for analysis by a pathologist.

I suggested to have the vet take the time to read the file tomorrow when she comes back to work. And also have a quote ready for the price. I have an awful feeling this will be really expensive.

I’m also feeling like this is an overkill. Do we really need to poke her and hurt her when she has no apparent signs of being ill ? 

I’ll know more tomorrow. I’ll let you know.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I would absolutely do the needle aspiration. If it is something you will be able to treat it early. But, I hope it is nothing! Thank you for the update, and hugs to you and Beckie (and Merlin).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

While that might seem like a lot to do it is always better to have an answer and a plan sooner than later. The biggest thing vets I know complain about is when people delay diagnosis until treatment now is very complex, expensive and potentially lee effective.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> While that might seem like a lot to do it is always better to have an answer and a plan sooner than later. The biggest thing vets I know complain about is when people delay diagnosis until treatment now is very complex, expensive and potentially lee effective.


I’m sure it’s a valid complaint. I would never delay treatment, I’m way too concerned about my dog’s well being to do that.

But I might wait a couple more weeks before I get it done. I went to the vet about 14 days ago, so maybe it will resolve on it’s own within the next week or so.

I’ll see how the vet feels about that approach, but if she worries it might do harm, then I’ll go earlier. Or if there are any signs of illness.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, let's face it, most of us who are active here are probably much more proactive about our dogs' care than many people.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Well, let's face it, most of us who are active here are probably much more proactive about our dogs' care than many people.


Yes, and you made me laugh !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : the vet called me back and she said since she is healthy otherwise, and doesn’t have other swollen glands, we can wait another 2 weeks to see if she can fight it off on her own. I didn’t even have to suggest it, it was her own plan of action.

Then we’ll do a check-up and do the needle aspiration if necessary. It costs 175$ + tax.

To be continued...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We’re going to the vet this morning. She will have the aspiration and analysis. She has been licking her genitals a lot in the past days, and I want to have this checked too.

Her hair tends to mat a lot (and I have physical issues brushing everyday) and I noticed she had a small matt near the vulva. I tried to cut it with scissors but the bit closer to the skin remained. I am wondering if there could be pulling and her trying to get relief with the licking. I’ll ask the vet to shave it. I’m so afraid to shave this area, I need to find a good tutorial, but they don’t seem to exist. It’s the scariest part to groom in my opinion...


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good luck this morning and I hope all turns out well.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We’re back. We had the aspiration done on both sides. I should have the results in 7-10 days. We might decide to do blood works after, depending on the results.

They shaved her genitals, not too close so she would’t itch. They also emptied her anal glands, they were very full and had little lumps in them, which might have prevented them from emptying properly. I wonder what causes those lumps. Food, probably ? I’ll ask the petstore if they might recommend some type of food for that. I’ll ask the vet first.

Hopefully now she stops licking.

For those who don’t have a dog and wonder if they costs a lot of money... That’s another 300$. More than 500$ total for a relatively minor problem that I don’t want to take chances with. And more fees coming with bloodwork.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So now they wait. I am hooked on adding canned pumpkin(not puree) to their diet. A past chihuahua I had had really bad glands and they easily became impacted. One time even burst which turned out to be a good thing. My vet suggested adding pumpkin to his diet, he worked his way up to a full tesplod 2x a day and as long as he had that I think he only had to have his glands expressed 1 or 2 x. If there stool is hard enough they express naturally. My remaining chi & terrier still get it in their meals.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> So now they wait. I am hooked on adding canned pumpkin(not puree) to their diet. A past chihuahua I had had really bad glands and they easily became impacted. One time even burst which turned out to be a good thing. My vet suggested adding pumpkin to his diet, he worked his way up to a full tesplod 2x a day and as long as he had that I think he only had to have his glands expressed 1 or 2 x. If there stool is hard enough they express naturally. My remaining chi & terrier still get it in their meals.


The pumpkin made the stools harder ?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope all the results are good. 

My vet recommends psyllium husk for anal glands, helps bulk out the stool. For tiny Beckie it would be a minuscule amount, maybe a quarter of a teaspoon?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Muggles said:


> Hope all the results are good.
> 
> My vet recommends psyllium husk for anal glands, helps bulk out the stool. For tiny Beckie it would be a minuscule amount, maybe a quarter of a teaspoon?



Thanks, I’ll look it up and get some. . I have never heard of that, does it have to be cooked ?

She’s just a little under 8 pounds, maybe between 1/8-1/4 of a teaspoon. I’ll check it. 

(My vet had nothing to recommend. I’m not impressed).


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

No, it doesn’t need to be cooked. It’s best added to some kind of liquid and it absorbs and swells into a gel. It’s pretty weird, but apparently it works!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Here's hoping for good results! Pumpkin is also high in fiber so it can help bulk up stools, as well as help with the other GI issues it's often added to a diet for. PetMD also mentions that it might have some benefit for urinary health.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

The pumpkin made the stools harder ?

I honestly am not sure, all my dogs have firm poo but adding the pumpkin did work. They also sell a chew now, I believe its called glandex, Chewy/petsmart carries it too but its more pricey.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> The pumpkin made the stools harder ?
> 
> I honestly am not sure, all my dogs have firm poo but adding the pumpkin did work. They also sell a chew now, I believe its called glandex, Chewy/petsmart carries it too but its more pricey.



Do you give it everyday and how long does it keep in the fridge ?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I feed my dogs 2x a day and they get almost 1 teaspoon with each meal, everyday.
Sometimes more but I know now they do fine with it. A can of pumpkin lasts me about a week in the fridge. 
This is what I use


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Canned pumpkin can be difficult to find in the UK - a few supermarkets stock it in November for US ex-pats, and I try to lay in supplies then against emergencies. For every day fibre I now use sweet potatoes - scrubbed, sliced, and simmered with the dogs' meat (or just a little chicken or beef to flavour them, if you are adding to commercial foods). My toys get around a generous teaspoonful each day, which for them seems to be the right amount to get Goldilocks poos consistency! Sophy had an anal abscess last year, not long after weeks of very soft bowel movements - when I suggested there might be a connection her vet agreed that it was very probable.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The results are in. The lab found no abnormal cell or signs of bacterial infection. They are not swollen lymph nodes, but inflamed salivary glands. It could be from obstruction but probably not because chances of both being blocked at the same time are slim.

So it might be inflamation due to an undetermined cause, or a bacterial infection that the lab could not detect because only a very small amount of cells were sent to the lab.

The vet suggested a new course of a different antibiotic for 3 weeks + an anti-inflammatory medication. I agreed to both.

I would love to start treatment today but I am really not well. We had icy rain today and are expecting freezing temperatures tonight which means roads will be like a skating rink tomorrow. I will let evening traffic pass and see if I can manage to go there tonight to avoid the madness tomorrow.

Her salivary glands are really hard and much bigger today, probably from the puncture and aspiration. It could be worse but I feel sorry for her, even though her behavior is still normal.

I hope this takes care of it. We’ll see in a few more weeks.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Beckie! Hopefully the antibiotics help and you all feel better soon!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well good news that its not something awful. I hope the new antibiotics will take care of it. Yes I don't blame you for not wanting to get out in bad weather. I remember icy roads and I really wouldn't risk them. I hope you get some warmer temperatures.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> Well good news that its not something awful. I hope the new antibiotics will take care of it. Yes I don't blame you for not wanting to get out in bad weather. I remember icy roads and I really wouldn't risk them. I hope you get some warmer temperatures.


I decided to go tonight, it was slippery and slushy but I wasn’t going far.

I started the antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds right away. Now she’s sleeping with Merlin, as usual at this time. They’re like an old couple, always sleeping on top of each other, or at least touching. Both besides me on the couch.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I too hope the new medications takes care of this problem. But it is good news that it’s not cancer.

It’s so sweet how Merlin and Beckie have bonded.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad you were able to get her started on the treatment today. I hope you feel better soon. :love2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! I just read through this whole thread. Sorry I didn't get to it before. But oh my goodness! You must have been a nervous wreck. It's strange that the vet didn't know that it was likely the salivary glands BEFORE she did that aspiration and collected the fee for it. I would think the lymph nodes would lie a little south of the salivary glands, no? But anyhow, at least you know it's not something horrible like cancer. And that she doesn't feel sick is good. Maybe a little discomfort. I'm happy to hear she's going to be on the mend here pretty soon. And I hope you are too. I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. :sad2:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh gosh! I just read through this whole thread. Sorry I didn't get to it before. But oh my goodness! You must have been a nervous wreck. It's strange that the vet didn't know that it was likely the salivary glands BEFORE she did that aspiration and collected the fee for it. I would think the lymph nodes would lie a little south of the salivary glands, no? But anyhow, at least you know it's not something horrible like cancer. And that she doesn't feel sick is good. Maybe a little discomfort. I'm happy to hear she's going to be on the mend here pretty soon. And I hope you are too. I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. :sad2:


Your comment is making me question the vet’s knowledge. She was seen by two different vets though. Maybe the salivary glands and lymph nodes are almost on top of each other ?

Oh, and the aspiration, besoides looking for cancer, was also looking for bacteria, so at least it was useful for that (even though it found none).

I’ll look it up online, I’m curious.

Thanks everyone for wishing me well. It shall pass with time and rest. And I have good buddies to rest with !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think she is starting to feel better...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Always a relief when they feel well enough to be naughty!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I think she is starting to feel better...


Oh my, haha she’s so cute when she’s naughty.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That IS a relief.

Oh...Dechi, I don't know what I'm talking about. I was just deliberating with myself or thinking "out loud." Lol. Maybe those salivary glands needed to be aspirated anyhow since they could have been infected or something else. I'm sure your vet knows what's up. 

So happy your baby is feeling well enough to get into mischief. Haha. :act-up:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : the vet called today to kind out how she’s doing. She still has 2 weeks of anitbiotics to go and finished her anti-inflammatory med tonight.

For the first time today I had the feeling her salivary glands were slightly less swollen. Hopefully they will gradually become a normal size.

She hadn’t licked her behind since the vet visit, when she had her anal glands expressed, but she started doing it again today. She did it many times, and for a long time. She is kind of obsessed when she does it.

I am waiting tomorrow and if still does it as much I will be calling the vet as I want them to check her glands again. Maybe she needs something else done. I’m a bit at a loss here since in more than 40 uears of owning dogs, I don’t remember a single one having their glands expressed or having any problems with them.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wish I had something helpful to offer. I hope things resolve happily, sooner than later.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update :

Her anal glands were full again, not even 5 days after being emptied. I don’t know if the vet did a bad job or if they got full again. I took both Merlin and Beckie to get their nails done and asked the groomer to check her glands, since she was still licking her bum.

Anal fluid came out again. The groomer showed me how to express the gland, so hopefully I can do it myself it I have to. The vet did it from the inside, the groomer from the outside.

Anyways, her salivary glands are still swollen after a little over 2 weeks of antibiotics and about 1 week to go. We have another vet appointment on monday. I have no clue what to look for next other than maybe allergies.

This morning she had some kind of cough/reverse sneezing or dry retching, I don’t know what to call it. I don’t know if there is a link with the glands.

To be followed.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Re the salivary glands, did the vet say anything about checking for salivary mucocele? I don't know that it matches her situation but it comes up when searching swollen salivary glands. The anal gland issue seems to be just an unhappy coincidence.

Poor little Beckie and you  Really hope your vet gets some answers for you soon. Or maybe see an Internal Med specialist? I don't like escalating to specialists, but they have their place.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> Re the salivary glands, did the vet say anything about checking for salivary mucocele? I don't know that it matches her situation but it comes up when searching swollen salivary glands. The anal gland issue seems to be just an unhappy coincidence.
> 
> Poor little Beckie and you  Really hope your vet gets some answers for you soon. Or maybe see an Internal Med specialist? I don't like escalating to specialists, but they have their place.


So far we’ve sent liquid from the glands to the lab and it came back all normal. Before that we gave antibiotics, and then a second round of a different one. I don’t want her to have anymore though. 

I think maybe we will do a bloodtest, I don’t remember if we did one already.

If it was mucocele, I wonder if it would be perfectly symmetrical on both sides.

I am kind of worried she might have to have them removed. Although all I read on the web doesn’t seem to fit her case. I’m very puzzled.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I


Dechi said:


> So far we’ve sent liquid from the glands to the lab and it came back all normal. Before that we gave antibiotics, and then a second round of a different one. I don’t want her to have anymore though.
> 
> I think maybe we will do a bloodtest, I don’t remember if we did one already.
> 
> ...


I went back to look that info over again, and it does seem that mucocele almost has to be only one gland affected, so that's probably safe to rule out, and glad to. Back to the mystery


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

R & P, To me it sounds like the vet is taking the less invasive measures to treat "possible" silvery mucocele, i.e. antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. (I am thinking this because mini poodles are susceptible, though Beckie is a toy) If the swelling does not go away he may opt to aspirate them to remove the fluid causing the swelling. I also read that there is no specific test or imagery for detecting mucocele. The good thing is the biopsy was good and aspiration has a positive outcome. I do hope with the antibiotics all clears up and who knows maybe this isn't even the cause, keeping Beckie in my thoughts.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> R & P, To me it sounds like the vet is taking the less invasive measures to treat "possible" silvery mucocele, i.e. antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. (I am thinking this because mini poodles are susceptible, though Beckie is a toy) If the swelling does not go away he may opt to aspirate them to remove the fluid causing the swelling. I also read that there is no specific test or imagery for detecting mucocele. The good thing is the biopsy was good and aspiration has a positive outcome. I do hope with the antibiotics all clears up and who knows maybe this isn't even the cause, keeping Beckie in my thoughts.


I have a strong suspiscion Beckie is the result of a mini and toy breeding, or 2 minis on the smaller side.

The vet told me that because they only sent small samples of fluids to the lab, there might be cancerous cells that just weren’t aspirated. So this has me worried. But again, it would be a weird coincidence that both glands have cancerous cells at the same time. Or so I hope.

I wrote to the breeder last night, maybe she’ll have some insight, if she doesn’t become defensive.

Thank you for your thoughts, and to Rose and Poos and everyone trying to help.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm just reading this thread, Dechi. I hope it turns out to not be a big problem. My prayers for little Beckie.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The breeder has replied. One short line, no, she doesn’t know and she’s sorry.

She’s true to herself.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My last dog had to have her anal glands emptied every now and then. She was my first ever to have this issue. It was suggested adding a bit more fiber to her diet might help. Ex, a bit of pumpkin.

Following along on Beckie's and your whole 'adventure' here, and continue sending tons of healthy thoughts to your sweet girl.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just checking in on how Beckie is, and hoping this turns out well.......you are in our prayers!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just checking in on how Beckie is, and hoping this turns out well.......you are in our prayers!


Thank you. Nothing new, we’re waiting for our appointment on monday. i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry the breeder had no insight I am hoping your vet gets the answer.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : we went to the vet and she says the glands are not as hard as they were, nor swollen and that as far as she is concerned, there is no reason to worry since she is doing very well in all aspects.

She recommends not doing anymore poking or testing and just leaving it at that, unless there are new developments.

Her anal glands were fine also. They had a bit of liquid in them, but nothing major. She didn’t empty them. I have ordered fiber for myself and will use it for her as well. We’ll see how that goes.

While I was there, I had the vet give her second shot of rabies. She was due in 3 weeks. Poor Beckie hates going there now and I can’t blame her. So hopefully no more trips to the vet for a long time !


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well that is good news!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update on the anal glands. This might help someone else.

Beckie was still licking her bum so I called the vet and the person I talked to suggested she might have an irritation from the house being dry or a food allergy. She suggested a cold compress so I put Beckie on the counter to do that. I was also going to put some cream on her rectum and a shirt so she wouldn’t lick herself.

But when I looked at her bum I noticed a big wet spot about 1 inch below the anus. This is where she was licking. I felt the area and a light bulb when on... She had tiny areas of matted fur. Unnoticeable to the eye and uncatchable with the brush because too small. This was pulling on her skin and must have been very uncomfortable. Only the comb would have caught it and I don’t comb that part of the body usually. But now I will !

This explains why she wasn’t scooting. And why the problem was never solved even when her glands were emptied !

I feel bad because it took me 2 months to finally understand. Poor Beckie had her anal glands expressed for no reason... 

I guess we never stop learning. This lesson I will not forget and it will never happen again...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It always makes us feel bad when something escapes our notice, but good news is it's nothing medically serious and easily fixed. Beckie will just be happy to be free of the irritation, and the rest of us are grateful that you shared.


----------

